# Aromatic Malt Substitute



## kevo (25/7/08)

Title says it all.....have a recipe that calls for aromatic malt, 20 Lov for an Alt bier.

Any suggestions of what would be a decent substitution? Can I find it by a different name around the place?

cheers

Kev


----------



## Ross (25/7/08)

kevo said:


> Title says it all.....have a recipe that calls for aromatic malt, 20 Lov for an Alt bier.
> 
> Any suggestions of what would be a decent substitution? Can I find it by a different name around the place?
> 
> ...



Kev,

Melanoidian.

Cheers Ross


----------



## kevo (25/7/08)

Marvelous.

Ross, whats the approx lov. of each of your crystal malts?

Kev


----------



## braufrau (25/7/08)

All of them? He's got so many crystal malts! The EBC of all his malts are on the craftbrewer web site.


----------



## goomboogo (25/7/08)

I don't know about the approximate Lovibond of all Ross's crystal malts but the the Melanoidin he mentioned will probabably come in around the 25 lovibond mark. This will be a reasonable substitute for the aromatic malt in your recipe.


----------



## kevo (25/7/08)

Righto, sorted now.

Thanks everyone.

Kev


----------



## tdh (25/7/08)

Melanoidin isn't a crystal (just for the record).
It's made similar to Munich malt, and needs to be mashed.

tdh


----------



## kevo (25/7/08)

yeah, no worries, thought I'd ask while Ross was answering....

Kev


----------

